# biggest bobcat you've ever seen?



## ambush80 (Oct 5, 2009)

What's the biggest bobcat you've ever seen?


----------



## Horns (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw one 2 years ago that I swear was waist tall.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 5, 2009)

My buddy saw one Sunday he said was all grey and weighed 75 pounds. he thought from head to tail it might have been 6 feet long.

Was he hallucinating?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2009)

Biggest bobcat I've ever seen was probably 40-45lbs, way bigger than any other I've seen. There was a family of them living somewhere close to me up here in Rabun. I used to see them fairly regularly, even caught them in a romantic moment one night when I went to investigate a horrible noise. The flashlight seemed to be a mood killer and once I decided it wasn't some poor animal being torn apart I left them alone.

They must have moved on because I'm starting to see rabbits around here again.

The biggest ones I've seen up here were probably 20-25lbs.

The big boy that looked 40-45lbs was outside of Bowman.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 6, 2009)

It has been my experience that they are bigger when they are unexpectedly close to you. The one that sneaked up on me in turkey season one year was about 250 pounds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

My Grandfather killed a big tom in our hogpen, that weighed 39 pounds, on a set of Toledo cotton scales. It was takin` baby pigs, so he set up and waited till it showed back up.

I took one a few years ago, that looked like a monster. It only weighed 20.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

ambush80 said:


> My buddy saw one Sunday he said was all grey and weighed 75 pounds. he thought from head to tail it might have been 6 feet long.
> 
> Was he hallucinating?




Yes..........hallucinating ! 
A 75 pound Bobcat could tear a f150 truck apart. When I was doing a lot of trapping, the largest one I caught and it was a big boy weighted about 29 lbs.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a REAL Monster at the taxidermist right now!  It weighed in at just shy of 22 pounds.


There is a picture in the trapping forums of a real big one caught this past season by famlytraprz.  I think Rob told me it was close to 40 pounds.

Just checked his post - 37 pounds!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2009)

He said the small one weighed maybe 50 and the big one's body was the size of a doe.   He said that their tails went to the ground and that they "glided" across a creek that we had to hop across without breaking stride.  He said that they had a black stripe down their backs that  went all the way to the black tip of the tail.  He said they had small heads and no spots.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

ambush80 said:


> He said the small one weighed maybe 50 and the big one's body was the size of a doe.   He said that their tails went to the ground and that they "glided" across a creek that we had to hop across without breaking stride.  He said that they had a black stripe down their backs that  went all the way to the black tip of the tail.  He said they had small heads and no spots.



That ain't no Bobcat. Them things are called Swamp Hairy Buggers ! I think they live down around Nick in SWGA some where. Used to have them up here in NEGA but the bootleggers run over all them back in the '30's and 40's. 
The ones that were left moved to South Carolina and played football at Clemson.


----------



## yelper43 (Oct 7, 2009)

27 lbs for me and it was a nice one!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a pic of what appears to be the record bobcat at 52 lbs. After seeing this pic, I'd like to revise my estimate. The biggest bobcat I've ever seen was probably 35-40lbs.

I found this pic trying to find a smaller pic of a 48.84 lb cat. Both were from Wisconsin. http://skinnymoose.com/moosedroppings/category/bobcat/


----------



## Markn30135 (Oct 7, 2009)

My biggest back yard cat! It is a big female........


----------



## long_range_stick (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## 3ringer (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a covey of quail that was spooked under my stand. The quail ran past my stand. A couple of minutes later, this bobcat walks right under my stand. He was around 10 pounds. I made a pssss sound and he froze in mid stride. His front paw was a few inches off the ground. He stared me down for several minutes and then continued stalking the quail. I did not see any deer that morning but had a great hunt just watching the bobcat and quail.


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 11, 2009)

I was on a hog hunt up at cohutta wma a few years ago and although we didnt see any hogs we did see a big ol bobcat jump off a rock ledge and onto the road in front of the truck while riding the dirt roads up there. It was absolutely beautiful! I wish they were more common!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw one a couple of years ago stalking some wood ducks in the swamp behind my house, I have no idea on the weight, but I don't think his head would fit in a hard hat, my neighbor has seen him too, he's huge!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 18, 2009)

I've killed two in the last 3 years.  One was an 18lb female, the other a 25lb male.  Huge difference in body and skulls.  I euro mounted the skulls.....have to post a picture.


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 18, 2009)

I killed on a few years back that weighed 32 on the dot.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 18, 2009)

My Black mouth cur tied up with one about 2 years ago.  It looked to be about 40-50 LBS and it split his muzzle wide open.  It was a WILD fight.  He chased the cat back to its den.  The cat had dug up an armadillo den.  It killed the mom and set it to the side and had killed two of the babies in the nest and that was when my dog tied up with it.  I shot the last two baby dillos.  The dillos were gone the next day.  I never trapped or killed that cat since it was killing dillos and has never messed with any of my animals.  It has been here a long time.


----------

